# Where on container store?



## Ratmosphere (Jan 8, 2017)

I usually get Amac boxes from this site and they're perfect for arboreal tarantulas. I need to find a nice sized long, clear box for terrestrial species. Also, what size boxes should I get an Euathlus sp. red? Thanks!


----------



## Ghost56 (Jan 8, 2017)

Check out the display cases at hobby lobby. They have a couple that should be perfect for Euathlus. I'd stick to the 3x long by 2x wide by 2x tall formula, so the size really just depends how big the T is.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## viper69 (Jan 8, 2017)

Ratmosphere said:


> I usually get Amac boxes from this site and they're perfect for arboreal tarantulas. I need to find a nice sized long, clear box for terrestrial species. Also, what size boxes should I get an Euathlus sp. red? Thanks!


I keep my AF E sp Red in a ExoTerra Breeder Box small size, works perfectly.













AF  E. sp. Red, Post-Molt



__ viper69
__ Aug 29, 2016


















E. sp. Red, Adult Female eating 2 of 2.



__ viper69
__ Aug 29, 2016


















E. sp. Red, Adult Female- Recent Molt



__ viper69
__ Aug 29, 2016
__ 1
__
chilensis
euathlus sp. "red"
female
homoeomma
homoeomma chilensis

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Jan 9, 2017)

viper69 said:


> I keep my AF E sp Red in a ExoTerra Breeder Box small size, works perfectly.


I love the Breeding Boxes for smaller terrestrials. They're clear, you don't have to remove the whole lid to feed, and they're stackable.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## viper69 (Jan 9, 2017)

Ungoliant said:


> I love the Breeding Boxes for smaller terrestrials. They're clear, you don't have to remove the whole lid to feed, and they're stackable.


My second best choice though not clear are RUBs.


----------



## Ratmosphere (Jan 12, 2017)

How about a large Exo Terra 14.5 inches long x 8.5 inches wide x 10 inches high? Too big? I know I'd have to put a lot of substrate to prevent falls but I have these enclosures already.


----------



## Ratmosphere (Jan 12, 2017)

Better yet, how about one of these?

http://www.containerstore.com/s/heeled-shoe-boxes/d?productId=10023923&q=shoebox


----------



## viper69 (Jan 12, 2017)

Ratmosphere said:


> How about a large Exo Terra 14.5 inches long x 8.5 inches wide x 10 inches high? Too big? I know I'd have to put a lot of substrate to prevent falls but I have these enclosures already.


Too big. I'm sure it would do fine in that w/enough sub, but that's a lot of space. Save the space for more Ts.



Ratmosphere said:


> Better yet, how about one of these?
> 
> http://www.containerstore.com/s/heeled-shoe-boxes/d?productId=10023923&q=shoebox


Too big. See above and my post in your other thread. My suggestion I provided earlier requires no modification, and thus is easier in my opinion.


----------



## Ratmosphere (Jan 12, 2017)

Just bought a few. Thank you for the help!


----------



## Ratmosphere (Jan 16, 2017)

Just received them. Of course one of them had the lid snapped off so hopefully they replace it. It seems really small, what would be a good option for a hide?


----------



## Garth Vader (Jan 16, 2017)

I second the hobby lobby display cases. They are clear and rather sturdy.


----------



## Ratmosphere (Jan 17, 2017)

@viper69 How many inches of substrate did you put in? Also, I'm thinking about using half of a peat pot for hides.


----------



## viper69 (Jan 17, 2017)

Ratmosphere said:


> @viper69 How many inches of substrate did you put in? Also, I'm thinking about using half of a peat pot for hides.


Never used a peat pot, don't see why one couldn't.


----------



## RTTB (Jan 19, 2017)

Ghost56 said:


> Check out the display cases at hobby lobby. They have a couple that should be perfect for Euathlus. I'd stick to the 3x long by 2x wide by 2x tall formula, so the size really just depends how big the T is.


Hobby Lobby as in the arts and crafts store?


----------



## Ghost56 (Jan 19, 2017)

RTTB said:


> Hobby Lobby as in the arts and crafts store?


Yep


----------



## WeightedAbyss75 (Jan 20, 2017)

RTTB said:


> Hobby Lobby as in the arts and crafts store?


They have a display case aisle that has amazing looking enclosures. Have some pics (probably not the best to show them off) just for reference, but they are what I exclusively use now  They are *so* clear and have great depth to them. The basketball one is my personal favorite, but will probably need to go smaller for the dwarfs. They have big packs of the small displays for slings or single boxes, but you can use their 40% off coupons in a single item. As long as you can make multiple trips, they are the best IMO  So long as you can drill/burn holes in them anyway.

Reactions: Helpful 2


----------



## Ratmosphere (Jan 21, 2017)

This is what I came up with. I have a feeling the water dish is way too big though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost56 (Jan 21, 2017)

Ratmosphere said:


> This is what I came up with. I have a feeling the water dish is way too big though.
> 
> View attachment 229779
> 
> ...


As long as the T still has plenty of floor space, the water bowl should be completely fine. Looks good.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## iwlim (Jan 23, 2017)

I use the heeled shoe boxes


----------



## Ratmosphere (Jan 23, 2017)

I was going to use those but was told they're too big for this species.


----------



## RTTB (Jan 28, 2017)

Smart and Final has a line of screw top clear plastic  containers under the brand name First St. I use them a lot.


----------



## Ratmosphere (Jan 29, 2017)

I still think the water dish is huge. If I cut it in half with scissors, could the tarantula get hurt by the thin plastic? Should I add aquarium pebbles in some so they're not as deep when full?


----------



## Ratmosphere (Feb 1, 2017)

Anyone?


----------



## Ungoliant (Feb 2, 2017)

Ratmosphere said:


> I still think the water dish is huge. If I cut it in half with scissors, could the tarantula get hurt by the thin plastic? Should I add aquarium pebbles in some so they're not as deep when full?


Sharp, jagged plastic should be avoided, especially as the tarantula is likely to lean over the dish (or worse, could fall onto it from above).

It's probably easier just to find something shallower that will be more flush with the substrate.


----------



## Ratmosphere (Feb 2, 2017)

Would a deep water cap be big enough? I used one for my 3.5" _Brachypelma smithi_ male before I sold him.


----------



## WeightedAbyss75 (Feb 2, 2017)

If you see the tropicana bottles with the twist top, those are really great. No cracks, very cheap, nice size, and you get orange juice from it too!  There are other tops to multiple other drinks in the same "area", but I love them


----------



## Esherman81 (Feb 5, 2017)

Ratmosphere said:


> I was going to use those but was told they're too big for this species.


 It depends how big of a Ts your putting in it.


----------



## Ratmosphere (Feb 7, 2017)

Ended up finding a few good sized caps at Walmart that were on seltzer bottles. Pretty hyped!


----------



## Red Eunice (Feb 7, 2017)

The local Pottery Barn sells 4" diameter by 3/4" deep ceramic dishes for under a $1. Bought a case of 24, for the large enclosures, plus 5 colors to choose from.


----------

